# Rate Pewdiepie



## MitDenJungs (Feb 13, 2019)

5'11''
autistic
skinny
rich
statusmaxxed
hot italian gf


----------



## Madness (Feb 13, 2019)

Face 4/10 with status 7/10 to niche girls and 6/10 to most


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 13, 2019)

Madness said:


> Face 4/10 with status 7/10 to niche girls and 6/10 to most


Face is not 4/10 lol


----------



## bolgin (Feb 13, 2019)

his gf looks like shit and autistic asf


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 13, 2019)

bolgin said:


> his gf looks like shit and autistic asf


Cope.


----------



## bolgin (Feb 13, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Cope.


elab


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 13, 2019)

bolgin said:


> his gf looks like shit and autistic asf


giga cope

shes top tier

also this is an old pic


----------



## PuaHater (Feb 17, 2019)

Madness said:


> Face 4/10 with status 7/10 to niche girls and 6/10 to most


How is his face 4/10 exactly?


----------



## Mewcel (Feb 17, 2019)

4/10? C'mon he's 6/10 PSL AT LEAST


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 17, 2019)

Easily chadlite and his gf is a low tier stacy


----------



## Coping (Feb 17, 2019)

Good looking and that’s all that matters fuck all this PSL this and that


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 17, 2019)

5/10 in looks but he could get anything he wants because of status at this point

All my subscriptions deleted when I deleted my channel, so he was the first man I resubbed to because I hate curry.


----------



## Madness (Feb 17, 2019)

PuaHater said:


> How is his face 4/10 exactly?


Above average but not special 6 irl


----------



## PuaHater (Feb 17, 2019)

Madness said:


> Above average but not special 6 irl


I might actually be considered subhuman irl then, it's over for me


----------



## hopemaxxer (Feb 17, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> 5'11''


lmao he's 5'9 at best


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2019)

5/10. hes a textbook normie.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hunter said:


> 5/10. hes a textbook normie.


So are you


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> So are you



i wish...


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hunter said:


> i wish...


Your avatar is from that normie drug dealer show


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Your avatar is from that normie drug dealer show



it only got normie after the 5th season finale and then the hype was short lived after that. shows like game of thrones and the office are far bigger normie shows.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hunter said:


> it only got normie after the 5th season finale and then the hype was short lived after that. shows like game of thrones and the office are far bigger normie shows.


Yeah but you should do something like american horror story instead of a fedora wearing methhead if you wanna look cool.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Yeah but you should do something like american horror story instead of a fedora wearing methhead if you wanna look cool.



that show is way more normie than BB lol


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 17, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Easily chadlite and his gf is a low tier stacy


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hunter said:


> that show is way more normie than BB lol


Characters look cooler though


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Characters look cooler though



how?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hunter said:


> how?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 17, 2019)

He’s above average facially but I don’t think he’s in the good looking area, so probably a 5.5 is a fair rate.


----------



## PuaHater (Feb 17, 2019)

Hunter said:


> 5/10. hes a textbook normie.


Bullshit. You just don't pay close attention to the average normie. They do not look this good


----------



## Coping (Feb 17, 2019)

So much cope in this thread jfl he mogs this entire forum facially except maybe one or two guys, he’s good looking


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Feb 17, 2019)

Psl 6.5. Fit girlfriend


----------



## Kenma (Feb 17, 2019)

He looks like an average Swede


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2019)

PuaHater said:


> Bullshit. You just don't pay close attention to the average normie. They do not look this good



he looks bland as hell lmao. hes not really attractive, just not ugly. hes decent looking. 5, maybe 6/10. quit coping to inflate your own SMV.


----------



## Absi (Feb 18, 2019)

High tier Normie


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 20, 2019)

Chadlite tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

jfl jfl flf


----------



## WORLDSTARHIPHOP (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 20, 2019)

normie af but elevated to chadlite status because of his status

a lot of youtubers are ugly af


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 21, 2019)

Saged, reported, hidden, called the mods, emailed moot, emailed the admin, called the cops, called the state police, called the county sheriff, called your ISP, called the District Attorney, called Interpol, called the NYPD, called the State Attorney, called the LAPD, called Child Protective Services called the FBI, called US Homeland Security, called the CIA, called the NSA, called the US Marshals, called the local courthouse, called your State Constable, called London Metropolitan Police, called the German Police, called the TSA, called the US President, called the attorney general, called the National Guard, called the US marines, called the US Navy, called the US Air Force, called the US army, called the Royal Navy, called the governor of every state, called the Federal Air Marshals, called every sheriff deputy, called the Coast Guard, called the US Customs and Border Protection, called the RCMP, called every park ranger, called the mayor of every city in France, called the British Army, called the Queen, called NATO, called the Russian Air Force, called the Federal flight deck officers, called the UN, called the Corrections Department for every state, called the Australian Federal Police, called SWAT, called the Supreme Court, called the Mexican Police, called the White House, called the DEA, called the inspector general, called the Secret Service, called CNN, called ABC, called the vice president, called the senators for every state, called congress, called the pope, called CHP, called the Department of Fish and Wildlife for every state, called the internet police, called the US Capitol Police, and called the Party Van.


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 21, 2019)

when he bothers to groom himself he is 90th percentile. He just doesn't bother often, I guess that is a strategic decision to Bro-up to the male audience.


----------



## Dogs (Oct 21, 2019)

Over for no temple round hairline cels like me


----------



## yeeyeeslayer (Feb 9, 2021)

MitDenJungs said:


> View attachment 20345
> 
> 
> 5'11''
> ...


he's a chadlite tbh amzing lowerthird, nose and eyes falio him(big nose and small eyes) also he has a good phenotype he could've slayed without fame honeslty


----------



## yeeyeeslayer (Feb 10, 2021)

MitDenJungs said:


> View attachment 20345
> 
> 
> 5'11''
> ...





yeeyeeslayer said:


> he's a chadlite tbh amzing lowerthird, nose and eyes falio him(big nose and small eyes) also he has a good phenotype he could've slayed without fame honeslty


also to add he pulled his stacylite gf before he was famous so that should be an indicator hes at least chadlite


----------

